# Need spark plug item # for Craftsman Lawnmower



## Mysons (May 16, 2003)

Need spark plug item # for Craftsman Lawnmower MRS 625 190cc Briggs $ Stratton -

I would like to try and replace the spark plug on my Craftsman Lawnmower MRS 625 - 190cc - 
I misplace my user manual and going crazy tryign to find the right spark plug to use for this
type of model - 

Any suggestions or anyone have an idea what kind of spark plug is required for this model - ?

Its a Champion sprk plug but I need a model # or item # ?


Thanks in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

If you take the old plug out the # should be ink stamped on it. Any good " jobber " will be able to match it up with various brands. Then take your pick.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

You should be able to get your exact info from Briggs & Stratton site. You'll need your engine model # which should be on a plate or stamped somewhere on the engine. Here's the link... http://www.briggsandstratton.com/engines/support.aspx


----------



## Mysons (May 16, 2003)

Thanks !! Guyzer 

I went to Lordco - Thinking they would be smart enough to know or find the right part # - 
Guess what - Nope...i even gave them the make/model of my lawnmower...no cant do...

i'll take the engine model # and go to Briggs & Stratton site to search for the right plug #

Thanks !! again


Much appreciated..will post back 

Cheers!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Mysons said:


> Thanks !! Guyzer
> 
> I went to Lordco - Thinking they would be smart enough to know or find the right part # -
> Guess what - Nope...i even gave them the make/model of my lawnmower...no cant do...
> ...


When you went to Lordco did you take the old plug with you? That would help them a lot I'm sure.


----------



## Mysons (May 16, 2003)

Hi! Guyzer 

Yes I did bring the old plug with me and showed them.. They couldn't find a match...
They said to try and go to Home Depot or Craftsman outlet store... I was surprised to say the least.. But I managed to get the Model # and Serail #

M - 944367190
s/n 033007M 001734
Searched the Briggs & Stratton site for the match plug. Could not find it..
Unless I'm blind or missed something.. I can't locate the right spark plug for my lawnmower.

Will keep looking



Cheers

Thanks!


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I would think most any autoparts store would be able to find the sparkplug for you. (or small engine repair shop.)
Vicks


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Mysons said:


> Need spark plug item # for Craftsman Lawnmower MRS 625 190cc Briggs $ Stratton -
> 
> I would like to try and replace the spark plug on my Craftsman Lawnmower MRS 625 - 190cc -
> I misplace my user manual and going crazy tryign to find the right spark plug to use for this
> ...


You need a Briggs & Stratton #*802592S* spark plug. (Note: Briggs & Stratton recently changed to a new number for 802592, which is *796112*) Either B&S number will work because they both have the exact same UPC #008025920006)

Or you can use one of the following equivalent spark plugs: Champion RJ19LM, Bosch W7AC, NGK BR2LM, Nippon W14M-U, Autolite 414 or Gator 77-305-1

The spark gap should be 0.030"

You're welcome!


----------



## Mysons (May 16, 2003)

Koot - Much Appreciated !!!

Your Awesome !

Cheers!


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Mysons said:


> Koot - Much Appreciated !!!
> 
> Your Awesome !
> 
> Cheers!


Glad to help! Now...get out there and mow that grass!!!


----------

